# Another Thermostat Question



## deadspace (May 13, 2015)

I am changing out an old Honeywell thermostat to a new one. I was wondering if any of you could help me figure out where the new wires fit.



Thank you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi It should still be hooked to same letters as old one was. What's the model of old and new


----------



## deadspace (May 13, 2015)

I will pull that this afternoon, I was good with all of the connections except the C connection. The new model is a Honeywell Model #: RTH6350D1000


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

The c on old one should be jumper to R see if that how it is. The new one already has the jumper between R and RC.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't jump C to R. Typically C is the common(neutral), and R is the 24VAC from the control transformer. Tying them together will short the xfmr, and trip/burn it out. Leave C capped off with a wire nut behind the mounting plate.


----------

